# Kenrix



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Dear shipmates, I would like to find a photo of the Kenrix for my friend Joe DEMS who served on her, I have seen the previous posts and photos here and elswhere, but I feel the one I may need is the 1921 built 700 ton 3 mast as described in my Talbot-Booth '1944 also he tells me about the Talma ( I have found photos ,a fine ship) he emphasises she was an (Armed) Hospital ship. Am I wrong to think these vessels were always unarmed?
Warm Regards ,Alan.


----------



## Ohpebbles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Alan,

This ship is supposedly the _Kenrix _built in 1921. I hope it's the right one.
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/coastal_vessels_photos/vessels_04/kenrix.jpg

_SS Kenrix_ was built in 1921 at the Cochrane and Sons in Selby at the same time as her sister ship, the _SS Ernrix_. The Ernrix sank just outside Middlesbrough in June 1939. I haven't been able to find anything on the fate of the Kenrix
--
Preben


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope this helps

KENRIX (1) (1921 - 1946)
O.N. 144079. 692g. 317n. 175.0 x 29.1 x 11.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13”, 23” & 37” x 26”) engine made by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen. 96 rhp
27.11.1920: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 701) for R. Rix & Sons, Hull.
5.1921: Completed. 
3.1.1922: Reoprted as ashore and refloated - details unknown. 
1946: Sold to Polpen Shipping Company Ltd., (Hannan, Samuel & Company Ltd., managers), and renamed POLKERRIS. 
1947: Samuel Hough & Co. (Shipping) Ltd., Falmouth, appointed as managers. 
1953: Sold to British Iron & Steel Company (BISCO) for demolition. 
31.12.1953: Arrived at Gateshead having been allocated to C.W.Dorkin & Co. Ltd.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

The link given by Ohpebbles looks right. She is very similar to Norrix, built about the same time, of which there is an excellent drawing in C.V. Waine's book "Steam Coasters and Short Sea Traders".
There is an alleged picture of "s.s. Kenrix" at http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?65380, but I am sure that the ship shown is a later ship: it looks like a motor ship to me.


----------



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks very much friends ,I knew I could rely on the masses of knowlege amongst you all. I have the "Steam Coasters " book so can certainly now compare with the Photo. Warm Regards,Alan


----------



## Misskittypaws (Jan 6, 2020)

I have my grandfathers cert of discharge from the Kenrix, 1941. He was a "donkeyman"


----------

